# Auglaize River Smallmouth/Rock Bass



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Spent the afternoon on the Auglaize with my dad. We ended up catching 4 smallies and 16 rock bass.....2 of the smallmouths were real nice. I was using a #8 black/olive wolly bugger and he a small yellow/red grub (I can't remember what its called) All in all, a pretty nice day on the river.

Brad


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice. I caught alot of the same last time I was on the river. I was using white roster tails. Where you at? I am in Lima.

Later,
jay


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Originally from Delphos, attend Ohio Northern majoring in Env Studies/Biology, and am currently working for the MDNR out of Ann Arbor.

Brad


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

ugg delphos. dont much like the place. ;-) 

later,
jay


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

What's your beef with Delphos? I know there are probably multiple ones, I was just curious which one was bothering you more then others???

Brad


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Lived there for a like a year. Place reminds me of the book "Needful things". Read the book and think of Delphos. lol It just rubbed me the wrong way. That and the waters scary.  Oh my sister went to ohio northern for a lot of the same stuff you did.


later,
jay


----------

